# Download Thread Option



## doghead

It used to be possible to download threads. I used it to keep archives of game threads. It looked something like this (without the snips):



> * * *     EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site THREAD  * * *
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> THREAD : [ic] nameless I: prologue
> Started at 02-02-2004 01:56 AM by doghead
> Visit at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76129
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 1]
> Author : doghead
> Date : 02-02-2004 01:56 AM
> Title : [ic] nameless I: prologue
> 
> Although the wind holds a hint of the coming chill of winter, the afternoon sun is warm. All that needs to be done has been done. So there is nothing for it but to enjoy it.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 2]
> Author : doghead
> Date : 02-02-2004 01:57 AM
> 
> ooc: The goblins go first. The logic of the story kind of dictated that. Each goblin closing on you has taken one Mv Action. They will take their other action in the initiative sequence. (the two girls kicked everyones butts in the initiative. One goblin to the right has left the forest to enter the clearing.
> 
> <snip>
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> 
> [Post 3]
> Author : doghead
> Date : 02-02-2004 01:58 AM
> 
> thunderbirds are go!




It no longer appears to be an option in the thread tools. Is it still possible to do?

thotd


----------



## Umbran

doghead said:


> It used to be possible to download threads. I used it to keep archives of game threads. It looked something like this (without the snips):
> 
> 
> 
> It no longer appears to be an option in the thread tools. Is it still possible to do?
> 
> thotd




Look at the "show printable version" option in the thread tools.  Do that, copy-paste into your favorite text editor or word processor, and save...


----------



## doghead

Umbran said:


> Look at the "show printable version" option in the thread tools.  Do that, copy-paste into your favorite text editor or word processor, and save...




Its an option, but it has some limitations.

You can only download on page of a thread at a time. Currently that means a maximum of 20 posts. At 20 post per page, my last IC thread comes to 20 pages. My current IC thread is already at 6 pages. I tried doing a hack of the URL, changing *printthread.php?t=348931&pp=20&page=1* to *printthread.php?t=348931&pp=100&page=1*, but my hack fu wasn't strong enough.

Saving the "printable version" as either txt file or pdf means loosing the content in _sblock_ tags unless you go through the page first an manually open them all. The formatting of the txt version (or rather the lack of it) also makes for poor readability.

 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] mentioned in this thread back in '09 that vB 4 might restore the functionality when it arrived.

I was wondering if it had.

Cheers

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar

You may have to edit your settings to have 30 posts per page. That is what mine is set on.


----------



## doghead

Scott DeWar said:


> You may have to edit your settings to have 30 posts per page. That is what mine is set on.




I currently have the _Number of Posts to Show Per Page:_ in _General Settings_ set to 20, which is the maximum the pull down menu allows. Not sure how to get 30.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar

doghead said:


> I currently have the _Number of Posts to Show Per Page:_ in _General Settings_ set to 20, which is the maximum the pull down menu allows. Not sure how to get 30.
> 
> thotd




Try the default setting and see what happens. I will find out tomorrow what the result is. I need to get going to home.


----------



## doghead

Scott DeWar said:


> Try the default setting and see what happens. I will find out tomorrow what the result is. I need to get going to home.




Forum Default is ten post per page. Worth a try.

thotd


----------

